# [CONTEST] UKAPS @ Aquatics Live, Olympia



## George Farmer (6 Jun 2011)

_Please note that some organisational details are still in progress, but here is an idea of what to expect._

*Overview*

UKAPS have been invited to represent the UK planted aquarium hobby and aquascaping scene at the forthcoming Aquatics Live event, Olympia, London.

UKAPS will have their own stand featuring stunning mature aquascapes created by UKAPS Members.  We also plan to have a couple of empty aquariums made available for the public to 'play' with, where they can learn first-hand more about the hobby.

More info about the event here -

http://www.Aquatics-Live.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://en-gb.facebook.com/AquaticsLive?v=info" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://aquatics-live.blogspot.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;
http://forum.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk ... hp?t=75395" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

*The UKAPS Live Aquascaping Contest (UKAPS-LAC)*

Next to/opposite the UKAPS stand there will be 10 identical aquariums that will be aquascaped on the first day by 10 UKAPS Members.  Aquarium size and spec TBC.

There will be a large selection of high-quality hardscape and planting materials available to all participants.

The aquascapes will be ranked by a panel with a separate public vote on the second day.  Judges and Prizes TBC.

*How do I enter the UKAPS-LAC?*

1.  You need to be a UKAPS Member.
2.  You need to be willing  and able to participate in the Aquatics Live event as a contestant in the UKAPS-LAC.
3.  email george.farmer@ukaps.org a 1200 pixel (along longest edge) jpeg of your best ever aquascape.
4.  You may only enter one aquascape.
5.  There is no restriction on aquarium size.
6.  There is no restriction on when the aquascape photograph was taken.
7.  There is no restriction if the aquascape has been previously published.
8.  Entries will be made public on the UKAPS Forum on Saturday, 2nd July 2011.
9.  UKAPS Members decide the Top 10 entries via a public poll that closes on Saturday, 23rd July 2011. 
10. The Top 10 entries will be invited to attend the UKAPS-LAC at Aquatics Live.
11. If a Top 10 entrant is unable to attend the UKAPS-LAC at Aquatics Live, the next rank down will be invited.
12. Please note – this is not a photography contest.  I would encourage UKAPS Members that vote in the poll to choose their favourite aquascape based on its own merit in terms of composition, plant selection/health, creativity etc. and not on its standard of photography.  More tips on choosing a favourite will be published when the poll is released.

*Summary*

Aquatics Live at Olympia, London promises to be a great event made even better by a UKAPS presence.

If you'd like to help promote the planted aquarium and aquascaping hobby by attending Aquatics Live and participating in the UKAPS-LAC, then please consider entering into the poll.  

The deadline for the initial phase of the contest i.e. the UKAPS Forum poll, is 2nd July 2011.  Send your best aquascape images (1200 pixel jpeg) to george.farmer@ukaps.org

If you wish to attend Aquatics Live as a non-competitor then you're more than welcome, of course.  We always welcome help setting up, manning and packing away the UKAPS stand, and I'm sure the event will be great to experience as a regular visitor too.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2011)

So, who's up for it?!


----------



## Bobtastic (8 Jun 2011)

And George will be speaking! Very nice!

I am definitely not up to a good enough standard (yet?) to enter the contest but I am very interested in attending the event and helping out where I can (lifting, carrying, making inappropriate jokes and looking surly). Do you have any idea of how much the tickets cost?


----------



## Johno2090 (8 Jun 2011)

So we have until the 2nd of july?


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jun 2011)

nice one, well done for getting invited to what looks like a very prestigious event, lots of cool speakers there   

Ill be up for both and will see if I can book it off work if youre up for helpers.  Pity I cant enter my 90cm as its in the IAPLC so wouldnt invalidate my entry,


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2011)

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> And George will be speaking! Very nice!
> 
> I am definitely not up to a good enough standard (yet?) to enter the contest but I am very interested in attending the event and helping out where I can (lifting, carrying, making inappropriate jokes and looking surly). Do you have any idea of how much the tickets cost?


Thanks, Bob.

Ticket prices are publised on the Aquatics Live website I believe.

The 10 UKAPS-LAC contestants will not have to pay.  Other logistical issues will be addressed over the coming months i.e. travel, accomodation arrangements etc.



			
				Johno2090 said:
			
		

> So we have until the 2nd of july?


That's right.  I have edited the original post to make it clearer.  Thanks.


----------



## John Starkey (8 Jun 2011)

You can count on me George,pity my new setup won't be ready but i will enter my 60 ltr   ,either way i will be coming to help out too  ,have you ever known me to miss a jolly up,

John


----------



## ghostsword (8 Jun 2011)

This sounds like a fantastic event.  

As I live in London I will be attending for sure. 

Good one.


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jun 2011)

this is going to be a good event 
i live in a train ride away so ill be coming either way, to help out setting up or if im uber lucky set up a tank 

cheers


----------



## Garuf (8 Jun 2011)

I'd enter, but this best ever aquascape lark? I don't stand a chance, I'm not sure I even have any photos left after my pc shift.

Sounds great, will be watching this thread to see how it develops.


----------



## Alastair (8 Jun 2011)

I'm rubbish at scaping but will be attending as a visitor. Sounds great


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jun 2011)

As I will be concentrating on getting the stand running I will leave the scaping to other members, I can chip in as a last resort  good luck guys an excelent oportunity to be part of the UKAPS community, I would encourage all levels to enter the compo.


----------



## Mrmikey (8 Jun 2011)

I'm going to enter the only picture I have.... but not sure its got enough pixels


----------



## ghostsword (8 Jun 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> As I will be concentrating on getting the stand running I will leave the scaping to other members, I can chip in as a last resort  good luck guys an excelent oportunity to be part of the UKAPS community, I would encourage all levels to enter the compo.



Why don't you enter then if you recommend it?  you got a very nice iwagumi! 


.


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Jun 2011)

Nice work George, great for ukaps to have a presence at such a high level event . I'll be there for the weekend to help out where I can ( though it is on the same day as our wedding anniversary  :? )

I'd better start flicking through the photo album 

Tony


----------



## Gh0st (8 Jun 2011)

stupid question, but i assume the live scaping is for UK ukaps members only?


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jun 2011)

Thanks for all the interest, all!  Please do use this thread to register your interest in either the contest, or as UKAPS 'helpers' for the stand.   

I look forward to seeing your entries, but better still, look forward to meeting as many people as possible at the event!



			
				Gh0st said:
			
		

> stupid question, but i assume the live scaping is for UK ukaps members only?


All UKAPS members are welcome.  If you get in the Top 10 in the poll and are willing and able to compete at the Aquatics Live venue, then you are more than welcome!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (16 Jun 2011)

Sounds like a great event for UKAPS to be invited to! Count me in for helping out George, I'm not as good with the lifting but more than happy to do other stuff to help out. Will be good to see some UKAPS faces again...


----------



## ghostsword (16 Jun 2011)

Just sent my scape for the contest.


----------



## a1Matt (16 Jun 2011)

Please count me in as a helper.
I will do a scape entry too.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jun 2011)

Thanks, all!  Looking forward to seeing you all.

Luis is officially the first entrant.  Just over 2 weeks left to get your best aquascape entered!


----------



## ghostsword (16 Jun 2011)

Thanks..

Guys and gals, do not leave it for too late. There were a lot of people asking for a competition, so here it is. 

Enter, don't be shy!


----------



## Johno2090 (16 Jun 2011)

2 weeks should be enough time for my hairgrass to grow back >.< I wish you'd have posted this a few days before I trimmed!


----------



## Garuf (16 Jun 2011)

George, are dry tanks available to enter? I've only my dennerle nano running is all.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jun 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> George, are dry tanks available to enter? I've only my dennerle nano running is all.


Good question! The term aquascaping usually means water is present but a dry start scape is acceptable providing the longer term intention is to make it a 'wet' aquascape.


----------



## andyh (17 Jun 2011)

entered!  

and i will be there to help with probably, fellow UKAPS member "Bogwood"  and my brother.

Cheers

Andyh


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Jun 2011)

jpeg sent.

Come on folks, get your scape pics in - the more the merrier 

Tony


----------



## B7fec (17 Jun 2011)

This looks amazing! I haven't had much time on the forum lately due to work, so have just read this through and caught up, hopefully my scape will be ready for some final pics..... So an entry will be on the cards! Great to see UKAPS there!


----------



## Tom (17 Jun 2011)

I'm gonna leave my entry for a bit, to see what happens with this current scape. If it's not ready, I'll enter an old one.


----------



## Garuf (17 Jun 2011)

Hmm, I suppose I ought to put some proper effort into getting it nice and tidy and stop neglecting the seemingly impossible maintenance caused by having the hardscape too close to the glass.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jun 2011)

Thanks to those that have already entered!


----------



## bigmatt (20 Jun 2011)

There goes nowt!  My entry has just gone in! 
M


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Jun 2011)

Any ideas where would be good to stay? Preferably without costing a fortune, but would be good to have loads of us in the same hotel like with Vivarium


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jun 2011)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Any ideas where would be good to stay? Preferably without costing a fortune, but would be good to have loads of us in the same hotel like with Vivarium


I have been looking at this, have a mate that works for a hotel chain that as had a quick look, London is not cheap when it comes to accomodation, something similar to what we had at Vivarium Twin Room at a decent hotel you looking at around £50 per night at the mo.


----------



## ghostsword (20 Jun 2011)

Booking early will save you money, but will be hard to find something under £50 per night, London is an expensive city.


.


----------



## greenjar (22 Jun 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Enter, don't be shy!



My Entry is in


----------



## ghostsword (22 Jun 2011)

Well done.

It is a good chance to get your tank seen by some of the best scapers on the country and get some good feedback. 


.


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2011)

Sent in My Entry. Is Going to be a Great event, have been following on FB for a while.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Jun 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Lisa_Perry75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh do I get a peepshow shower for that too?!


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2011)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Ooh do I get a peepshow shower for that too?!


Haha considering Londons prices you might have to share one with the whole floor to get it cheap enough lol


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Jun 2011)

I'm much better off now I have no car and live very close to uni


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2011)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I'm much better off now I have no car and live very close to uni


Hilton it is then!


----------



## Gill (25 Jun 2011)

Still No News on the Price of the Tickets in the latest update on FB.


----------



## Gill (26 Jun 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> Still No News on the Price of the Tickets in the latest update on FB.




Prices announced last night
£7.50 in advance thru FB or website.
£10.00 on the door, on the day.


Been spreading the word about this on FB, and a Few friends are going to be coming if not working. Hopefully Maciej (Vet) will make it, he has been wanting to meet everyone for a while. He still needs to join on here though, and he will when i pester him to.


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jun 2011)

Great prices, too cheap really! 


.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (28 Jun 2011)

Just sent my picture


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jun 2011)

good luck to everyone that's entering.  

 Looking forward to the entrants. It'll be great for the UK hobby as a whole to get some great UK scapers,scaping live. 

I'll probably be busy for the event, but I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks to those that have entered over the last few days!


----------



## Garuf (29 Jun 2011)

When's the deadline again?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (29 Jun 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> The deadline for the initial phase of the contest i.e. the UKAPS Forum poll, is 2nd July 2011.


----------



## Garuf (1 Jul 2011)

Ah, missed it then...


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jul 2011)

Still time mate! End of tomorrow is deadline. It's not a photo contest either... :;


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jul 2011)

Last day to enter, all!

Thanks very much to those that have already entered.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2011)

Now closed for entries.

I will post the voting poll this week sometime.

Thanks again for all the entries.  I don't envy trying to choose a favourite!


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Jul 2011)

Hi Folks, after a chat with George last night, we've decided to extend the deadline until the end of August to allow some members to abide by the rules of the IAPLC.

Thanks for all of the entries so far, they are looking great


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jul 2011)

Dan does that mean people that already submitted an entry can re-enter again if they have a better scape in the making before the end of August?


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jul 2011)

i think ill change my entry then as I prefer my new layout but its in the IAPLC


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jul 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Dan does that mean people that already submitted an entry can re-enter again if they have a better scape in the making before the end of August?


That's right, Paulo.

I would also like to encourage entries from those that haven't submitted anything yet.  It would be great to show the rest of the world the high standard of UK aquascaping.

Entering is simple.   

Just send a 1200 pixel (along longest edge) jpeg image of your best 'scape to george.farmer@ukaps.org

It doesn't matter if it's been published before, and it's not a photo contest.

Cheers,
George


----------



## George Farmer (28 Jul 2011)

Good news!

Firstly the IAPLC results are out, so you officially have 10 days from today to enter the UKAPS-LAC.  

Please send in your entries by Sunday, 10th August 2011.

Secondly Aquatics Live tickets are now available - at last! 

As you may know the tickets are £7.50 each when bought in advance online via the Aquatics Live website (and £10 on the door subject to tickets still being available by November)  www.aquatics-live.com

Aquatics Live have allocated 100 pairs of tickets, available on a two-for-the-price-of-one basis, for UKAPS members (based on full £10 price, therefore £5 each).

Once 200 tickets have been sold using the UKAPS promo code the online price will revert to £7.50 per ticket.

Enter the promo code *UKAP241* on the www.aquatics-live.com website.

The 10 entrants to the UKAPS-LAC get free entry.


----------



## Antoni (28 Jul 2011)

I cant miss the event  
Just want to ask is there a program of the event, as I will be able to come only for one of the days and do not want to miss George's seminar, the one of Heiko Bleher and the Shrimp king.   
If you need help on the stand count me in for one of the days, depending on the program.


----------



## ghostsword (29 Jul 2011)

Cool, just got my tickets, the promotion code worked well.

When can we see the scapes online, and start voting?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Jul 2011)

Just got my tickets, thanks for the code, see you there!


----------



## George Farmer (1 Aug 2011)

Hi all

I am away on holiday this week so will compile the entries into the contest poll early next week.

There's still time to enter!


----------



## Bobtastic (1 Aug 2011)

Oooooh! I really want to attend this event... For all those out of town where is everyone staying, which hotel is gonna be UKAPS basecamp?


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Aug 2011)

I was just about to reach for the credit card and book when I read in the terms & conditions no cameras?


----------



## ghostsword (1 Aug 2011)

viper3770 said:
			
		

> I was just about to reach for the credit card and book when I read in the terms & conditions no cameras?



I should have read the TC.. no cameras? That will put off a lot of people.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Aug 2011)

Don't worry. I am sure cameras will be allowed.

I suspect the T&Cs were taken from a regular trade show where the photography of new products etc. can be issue.

This is a consumer show, so expect cameras will be permitted.

Assume cameras will be allowed and I will confirm once I have heard from the organisers.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Aug 2011)

These are the T and C:

Terms and Conditions 
Please read our Registration & Ticket Booking Terms and Conditions which include our cancellations and refunds policy. 

The copyright in the material contained in this web site belongs to On Show Productions Ltd., (OSP) except where it is stated otherwise. All rights are reserved by OSP. Except solely for your own personal and non-commercial use in accordance with the law, no part of this web site may be copied, performed, published, broadcast or adapted in any other medium without the prior written permission of OSP.
All tickets and discounts are subject to availability.
Once ticket payment transaction has been completed a bar-coded e-ticket will be emailed to the buyer by return at the contact email address provided at the time of the transaction.
Tickets cannot be refunded unless an exhibition is cancelled, or abandoned when less than half the programme has taken place, exceptional circumstances notwithstanding, where refunds will be dealt with on a case by case basis.
If, for any reason, OSP has to cancel an event we will notify you by email if you have provided that information upon booking and will refund your ticket in full.
Tickets are sold subject to OSP's right to make any alterations in the exhibitor &/or speaker list or any other advertised arrangements.
Right of admission reserved.
Latecomers cannot be guaranteed access to the seminar theatres until a convenient break in a session. Last entry to the exhibition will 45 minutes before the close of the event.
Smoking in the exhibition hall and seminar theatres is prohibited.
The taking of photographs and use of recording devices is prohibited unless prior written permission is received from OSP.
Visitors to the Show may be filmed or photographed during the event for use in future promotional materials or for security purposes.
Whilst OSP has made every effort to ensure that all information, including ticket prices and seminar content, dates and times, contained within this web site is correct at the time of going live, to the extent permitted by law OSP shall not be liable to any person for any loss or damage whatsoever, which may arise from any reliance upon, the use of or any dealings with any of the information contained in this web site.
The Courts of England and Wales shall have exclusive jurisdiction in respect of any dispute arising from this web site or any information contained in it.


============

So not only you cannot take photos, but they can take photos of you? This is odd.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Aug 2011)

As I said Luis, do not worry about it. Take your camera.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Aug 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> As I said Luis, do not worry about it. Take your camera.




Sorry George, did not see your post. 

Cool, taking the camera will be very good, as there will be amazing scapes there to see and to take photos. 

My tickets are bought anyway, would have just taken photos with the iphone.


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Aug 2011)

Booked my tickets and my camera is on charge!  

I will be looking forward to meeting a few of you on the stand - Thanks for the promotional code George


----------



## George Farmer (1 Aug 2011)

Good stuff.

I am looking forward to meeting new faces... and old.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Aug 2011)

Just to let you all know I'm now compiling the competition poll, so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## ghostsword (8 Aug 2011)

Fantastic! I am really looking forward to see the amazing tanks that were created.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Aug 2011)

Nearly there. 

Hopefully Paulo can sort out the poll for me, as there's more than 10 entries, and the usual poll only caters for 10 max.  

I'd like to have all the entries in one poll.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Aug 2011)

I'm meeting with the main Aquatics Live organisers this week so if you have any questions, please post them here and I'll do my best to get them answered.

Sounds like we'll be using 60 litre Dennerle tanks in the UKAPS-LAC...


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Aug 2011)

George, can you find out about cameras please?


----------



## George Farmer (8 Aug 2011)

viper3770 said:
			
		

> George, can you find out about cameras please?


Sure - that's top of the list!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Aug 2011)

Working on things for George, poll soon to be published.


----------



## Westyggx (10 Aug 2011)

George, any chance of a couple of discounted tickets they are all gone


----------



## George Farmer (10 Aug 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> George, any chance of a couple of discounted tickets they are all gone


I will ask.


----------



## Westyggx (10 Aug 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot.


----------



## kev88 (11 Aug 2011)

Hey,

I've tried to look for a promo code on here but cant seem to find one... can anyone tell me if there was one issued for this forum...?


----------



## Westyggx (11 Aug 2011)

It was but all the promo tickets have been taken kev I tried yesterday mate.


----------



## ghostsword (11 Aug 2011)

It was, but you had to be quick.  

I managed to book tickets using the code, the day it was released. Good things like this do not last for long.


----------



## Westyggx (11 Aug 2011)

I thought the promo was for UKAPS only, didnt think 100 people would snap them up


----------



## ghostsword (11 Aug 2011)

There are 6000 plus registered users here.  I got tickets for both days, you just need 50 people to buy for both days and that is it. For the UKAPS meeting last month in London more than 15 people appeared.  There is a lot of people here, you know?


----------



## Westyggx (11 Aug 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> There are 6000 plus registered users here.  I got tickets for both days, you just need 50 people to buy for both days and that is it. For the UKAPS meeting last month in London more than 15 people appeared.  There is a lot of people here, you know?



Yeh i know  I actually didnt see this thread until yesterday so there is my excuse Luis


----------



## ghostsword (11 Aug 2011)

Maybe UKAPS can get another 50 tickets.  

Actually had they got 100 tickets they would sell out as well, I am sure of it.


----------



## kev88 (11 Aug 2011)

Thats no good! hmm wonder what other way i can blag a bargin ticket.... What was the cost with the promo code by the way...?


----------



## Westyggx (11 Aug 2011)

Tickets for £5 and you get two for that price instead of £15 for two i think.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Aug 2011)

Only 52 votes so far...  Come on guys - we usually have over that amount of members online at any one time!

Please vote for your favourite aquascape here -  viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17152


----------



## ghostsword (12 Aug 2011)

Come on people!   I understand that if you could not come to London then you would not put your scape forward, but to vote is easy! No excuses really. 


---
- .


----------



## fishfingers (13 Aug 2011)

I have just voted there are some beautifull scapes it was hard to choose a favorite


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Aug 2011)

Yes I agree, some fantastic scapes, my vote is cast and I can't wait to get to the show! Will be a great day out


----------



## George Farmer (13 Aug 2011)

Thanks for voting!

I spoke with the organiser yesterday and they will be giving more discounted tickets away to UKAPS members.  I'll keep you updated.

Cameras are also allowed!


----------



## George Farmer (13 Aug 2011)

Good news.

More discounted tickets will be available soon.  I will keep you updated.

Cameras are allowed.

And thanks to those that have voted!


----------



## Westyggx (13 Aug 2011)

Thanks for that George!


----------



## George Farmer (25 Aug 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> George, any chance of a couple of discounted tickets they are all gone


Hi all,

Just to let you all know that there's plenty of discounted tickets for UKAPS members still available, using the discount code, as mentioned earlier in this thread.

The site is a little misleading and the discounted price won't update until you proceed onto the next page, so please don't be put off.


----------



## Gill (25 Aug 2011)

Argghhhhhh Waiting to hear from a friend which day they want to go, Hope i get to use the code.


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> Argghhhhhh Waiting to hear from a friend which day they want to go, Hope i get to use the code.




Yes - Tickets Booked for the Saturday


----------



## Westyggx (26 Aug 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, two tickets purchased for the sat


----------



## George Farmer (26 Aug 2011)

Nice one guys.  I look forward to seeing you there!  Always great to put faces to names.


----------



## Westyggx (26 Aug 2011)

Any tips on traveling down ie is it a good area to drive there or is it in the center of london also accommodation?

Cheers


----------



## Mrmikey (7 Sep 2011)

Westy unless your hotel has parking I wouldn't bother. You could park in overnight car park but they are dollar! Or you'll get clamped, towed, fined or like me last week get a bloody £65 ticket for getting stuck in a no stopping zone.


----------



## ghostsword (7 Sep 2011)

Yep, parking is a big issue in London, so driving here unless you got parking secured is an issue. 

Most roads are parking permit only and then you have the congestion charge.

Take the train in. 


.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Sep 2011)

Booked my tickets just now   Not sure where to stay but I'll figure something out...


----------



## Westyggx (7 Sep 2011)

Mrmikey said:
			
		

> Westy unless your hotel has parking I wouldn't bother. You could park in overnight car park but they are dollar! Or you'll get clamped, towed, fined or like me last week get a bloody £65 ticket for getting stuck in a no stopping zone.



Cheers mate I've not been to London before so I'll do some hotel research and trains!


----------



## Westyggx (16 Sep 2011)

Oh dear.. £137 for a return train ticket and £60+ for a hotel.. this is not looking good lol


----------



## danfinister (10 Oct 2011)

got my ticket book for saturday, looking forward to it


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Oct 2011)

The way things are going at the moment I will be lucky if I can make it one of the two days!


----------



## Westyggx (11 Oct 2011)

Can anyone give me an insight into what Aquatics live actually is, will there be products on show and such like Vivarium?

Cheers


----------



## Gary Nelson (11 Oct 2011)

There are quite a few exhibitors from the list on the website - I will be there Saturday, mind you I was pricing my train tickets up last night and got a bit of a shock!   

http://www.aquatics-live.com/html/exhibitors.html


----------



## George Farmer (11 Oct 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me an insight into what Aquatics live actually is, will there be products on show and such like Vivarium?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Mike

You should be able to get a good idea about the show from the Aquatics Live website, their Facebook page, and their blog.

All links are in the 1st post in this thread.

For me the biggest deal is the opportunity to promote the planted aquarium and aquascaping hobby to the masses, many of which will have never heard of or seen an aquascape or healthy planted aquarium before now.

Cheers,
George


----------



## George Farmer (11 Oct 2011)

Dear UKAPS-LAC entrants,

Please check your emails and get back to me as soon as is convenient.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Oct 2011)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> There are quite a few exhibitors from the list on the website - I will be there Saturday, mind you I was pricing my train tickets up last night and got a bit of a shock!
> 
> http://www.aquatics-live.com/html/exhibitors.html



Check out megabus, they do trains and sometimes do much much cheaper tickets


----------



## George Farmer (20 Oct 2011)

Hi all,

Firstly my apologies for being relatively inactive on UKAPS for the last few weeks.  Work and family life have been hectic lately.

Secondly, I am deployed away at short notice with the RAF next month.

This means I won't be attending Aquatics Live.  I am deeply saddened by this, as I have put a lot of work into organising almost all of the aquascaping aspects to the event. Obviously I won't be giving my seminars as planned either.

However, there is some good news.

Talented aquascaper, James Starr-Marshall will be giving the seminars in my place.  I am totally confident that James will provide great talks - he's a passionate aquascaper and is more than comfortable with public speaking. James will be withdrawing from the Live Aquascaping Contest due to the extra commitments, and take my place as aquascaping judge. 

Regarding the aquascaping events we have planned so far -

*UKAPS-LAC*
Each entrant has an identical Dennerle 60 litre nano aquarium with a choice of white, brown or black Unipac substrate.

A variety of hardscape materials will be supplied from Unipac i.e. Sumatra wood, Petrified wood, pebbles, different types of rock.

Each entrant is to have a 30 pot limit of Tropica plants.  They order whatever species they wish from the Tropica catalogue and have their ordered plants available to them on the Saturday morning to commence their aquascaping.  They may also bring their own plants and/or hardscape.

They have until Saturday evening to complete the aquascapes.  Judging will commence on Sunday morning and winners announced on Sunday afternoon.  Judging panel (TBC) - Dan Crawford, James Starr-Marshall, Chris Lukhaup, Heiko Bleher.  Prizes TBC.

*UKAPS Stand*
Dan Crawford is leading the way for the UKAPS Stand.  I am certain it will be best stand there featuring live mature aquascapes from several UKAPS members.  Those that have expressed an interest already to me will be contacted soon.  We also plan to have a couple of empty aquariums to aquascape live for the public.

*Kids' Aquascaping Area*
A selection of 6 Hagen tanks will be available to the public, preferbly kids, to aquascape.  There's a selection of tanks to cater for all age groups i.e. Hagen Mermaid tanks for the youngest, through to Fluval Flora and Roma tanks.  I would appreciate any volunteers who can man this stand (it's next to the UKAPS area), and ideally some form of rota could easily be implemented.  This area is a big deal for me, as these kids potentially represent the future of our hobby.

Finally I would like to encourage as many of you as possible to attend this event.  I think it's going to be great, and the planted aquarium and aquascaping hobby in particular is going to be very well represented - mostly thanks to UKAPS and its dedicated members!

Cheers,
George


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Oct 2011)

Oh no George, that is bad news   I was looking forward to meeting you - hopefully another event will be planned soon then for next year.


----------



## ghostsword (20 Oct 2011)

I am sad that you are not attending the show, was looking forward to your seminars, lots to learn from you, but not all is lost, we now have James, I am a big fan of his nanos.

Regarding the ordering of plants, when can we do it, and how do we do it?

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## George Farmer (20 Oct 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I am sad that you are not attending the show, was looking forward to your seminars, lots to learn from you, but not all is lost, we now have James, I am a big fan of his nanos.
> 
> Regarding the ordering of plants, when can we do it, and how do we do it?
> 
> ...


Hi Luis

Thanks for the words of support.

I will be emailing all entrants next week with an order form.  Nearer the time the plants will be delivered en masse to a central location, then distributed to each entrant at the event.  Rest assured that the plants will be in top condition, even after being in a box for a couple of days or so (I have left them in their boxes for 2 weeks before planting before now!)

Cheers,
George


----------



## ghostsword (20 Oct 2011)

Thanks George,

I am sure that the plants will be fine, I really like Tropica plants, big fan.  The fact that they are well rooted and developed is perfect for a quick aquascape. 

Looking forward to the event.


----------



## Westyggx (26 Oct 2011)

George is back  

https://twitter.com/#!/TheAquascaper


----------



## George Farmer (26 Oct 2011)

Yes, I'm really pleased to be able to attend the event now, after recent events in Libya mean I'm no longer required to be deployed.

James Starr-Marshall and I are now both giving seminars.

James is focusing on aquascaping and I will be talking about modern planted tank methodology.

The UKAPS stand and other organisational details are progressing well and I anticipate a fantastic event, especially for folk into planted tanks and aquascaping!

I hope to see lots of you there, put faces to names and catch up with old friends!

Cheers,
George


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Oct 2011)

Good that you will be there George, it will be a great weekend.


----------



## Gill (27 Oct 2011)

Great news George.
Not going to make it, buddy has family coming that weekand. And I would get lost so easily on the trains in all the hustle and bustle.


----------



## James Marshall (27 Oct 2011)

This is great news indeed   
The show would not have been the same without George at the helm.

Cheers,
james


----------



## fishfingers (27 Oct 2011)

Glad you will be there george i am looking forward to meeting you, has anyone decided what hotel they will be stoping in yet as it would be good if there was a ukaps base camp so to speek.
regards ste


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Oct 2011)

fish fingers said:
			
		

> ... has anyone decided what hotel they will be stoping in yet as it would be good if there was a ukaps base camp so to speek.
> regards ste


I've had the same problem and asked a few times but no one seems to be staying over


----------



## George Farmer (29 Oct 2011)

Unfortunately UKAPS cannot afford to fund folks' accommodation in London, so you will have to fend for yourselves.  There isn't any one hotel or base that folk are staying at.

There may be opportunity to 'crash' somewhere, but I can't make any guarantees. I will speak with the organisers and look into the feasibility of sleeping bags on the UKAPS stand...  I suspect with current H&S policy and security issues it won't be viable, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (30 Oct 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Unfortunately UKAPS cannot afford to fund folks' accommodation in London, so you will have to fend for yourselves.  There isn't any one hotel or base that folk are staying at.
> 
> There may be opportunity to 'crash' somewhere, but I can't make any guarantees. I will speak with the organisers and look into the feasibility of sleeping bags on the UKAPS stand...  I suspect with current H&S policy and security issues it won't be viable, but it's worth a try.



Good to hear you will be able to make it again George, although I'm sure James would've done a great job too. I'm looking forward to hearing both your talks.

I don't think anyone would've expected UKAPS to be providing accommodation, but I agree with Stu it would be nice to stay in a similar location, if only for cheaper taxi costs    Out of interest who is looking for a place to stay and which days?

On the subject of the kids aquascaping stand, I'll offer to supervise for a slot both days. A rota system would be good   I'm no aquascaper, but I imagine the supervision you are requesting is more a h & s kinda thing? Kids + rocks + glass = I must be mad lol j/k


----------



## andyh (31 Oct 2011)

Hello

Sorry!!! i haven't been active on the forum of late, been mental with work and a lot of traveling etc.

I am staying down for the two days and have booked myself into the Holiday Inn at Kensington which aint to far away. I am not on my own,  my brother who is a avid Marine Fishkeeper and my Dad a fellow UKAPS member will be with me to.

Really looking forward to the event and talking fish and stuff for 48hrs.   Plus putting a few names to faces etc.

Although starting to feel the pressure on the i have to create a scape front!   :?


----------



## George Farmer (31 Oct 2011)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> On the subject of the kids aquascaping stand, I'll offer to supervise for a slot both days. A rota system would be good   I'm no aquascaper, but I imagine the supervision you are requesting is more a h & s kinda thing? Kids + rocks + glass = I must be mad lol j/k


Hi Lisa,

That's great!  Thanks very much, I will take you up on that offer and really look forward to catching up with you properly soon.

Cheers,
George


----------



## George Farmer (31 Oct 2011)

andyh said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Sorry!!! i haven't been active on the forum of late, been mental with work and a lot of traveling etc.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to meeting you properly, Andy!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Nov 2011)

Will be there both days (work has been postponed)  looking forward to the event now


----------



## Westyggx (10 Nov 2011)

Not going to be able to attend this now  its going to cost too much to get down.


----------



## andyh (10 Nov 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Will be there both days (work has been postponed)  looking forward to the event now


Good news, see u there Paulo!


----------



## Themuleous (13 Nov 2011)

Also looking foward to going, will be there Sunday all being well 

Sam


----------



## andyh (14 Nov 2011)

Getting excited about the show now! Only downer is i now have a meeting in London on the friday ! Which means Derby to London, London to Derby on Friday and then Saturday Derby to London & London to Derby! Doh!! 

Does mean i could pop in and say Hi to the chaps setting up on Friday! But wouldn't want to intrude!

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (14 Nov 2011)

andyh said:
			
		

> Does mean i could pop in and say Hi to the chaps setting up on Friday! But wouldn't want to intrude!
> 
> Andy


Please come along and give us a hand if you're available. You have my number...


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Nov 2011)

Totally gutted that I'm not going to make this  I've been moving house over the last week, and simply can't afford the train fair or even the time!  I have far too many possessions, and they all need sorting out!

I hope you all have a great time, and I'm looking forward to photos!


----------



## Gill (18 Nov 2011)

Love the Pix posted so far on FB. 
George the stand looks aswesome, and shows your dedication to UKAPS


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Nov 2011)

I will be catching my train tomorrow morning, I can't wait to get there... My mrs says I'm as excited as a kid waiting for Santa!


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 Nov 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Totally gutted that I'm not going to make this  I've been moving house over the last week, and simply can't afford the train fair or even the time!  I have far too many possessions, and they all need sorting out!
> 
> I hope you all have a great time, and I'm looking forward to photos!



Sorry you can't make it Steve, would have been great to catch up.

The ukaps stand and the whole show was taking shape really well when I was in there this morning.  Unfortunately i had to leave early to deal with a minor emergency, but I've spoken with George, and the ukaps stand is all setup,with three mature  display tanks running, plus a couple of tanks that will be scaped over the weekend.  Theres also the ten dennerle tanks set up, each on their own pedestal, for the aquascaping competition, and then a couple of further tanks in the Aquascaping Zone, for visitors to have a go.

Its going to be a great weekend there, so if you're able to go then please do so.  Hope to see some of you there 

Tony


----------



## ghostsword (18 Nov 2011)

I'll be turning up before 12, have to take my 3 year old with me, so with the train issues it will be a struggle to get there before 11. 

The kid will help me scape, we choose the rocks today.  

Really looking forward to the show.


.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Nov 2011)

Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## Tom (19 Nov 2011)

Left home at 5, just stopped for a maccers in colchester. Aiming to be at olympia by 10.....


----------



## madlan (19 Nov 2011)

What times the aquascaping contest?


----------



## Tom (19 Nov 2011)

It happened at 11.30 today


----------



## hotweldfire (19 Nov 2011)

The contest was cool. Am now regretting not taking up the offer of having a go at the spare tank. Went home on the bus suddenly full of scaping ideas. Of course that meant I immediately started ripping up my two tanks (well, tweaking at least). Best of luck to all, look forward to hearing the result of comp. Dan, thanks for the spare gravel mate. Shall put it to use in a mini-rescape on my main tank tomorrow.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Nov 2011)

Sounds like a cracking weekend.  Gutted I couldn't be there   Life has been far to hectic and stressful lately!


----------



## Matt Warner (20 Nov 2011)

Can't wait to see which tank has won. They all looked amazing when I was there yesterday!


----------



## ghostsword (20 Nov 2011)

I was last, but had to compete against some of the best aquascapers in the uk.  great experience!

Stu's won, cracking scape, and Tom's was second.

This has been one o the best weekends I've had, amazing learning experience, great presentations, managed to have a chat with Heiko about biotopes (how fricking cool is that!!!!) and spent some time with fellow hobbyists. 

Well done to UKAPS for putting this experience up for us, the aquascaping comp and the stand were superb. 


.


----------



## Mrmikey (20 Nov 2011)

Well I came second to last which is cool. I'm defiantly going to try again next year if I get voted in. 

Well done stu and Tom your scrapes were awesome! Very impressive. 

What an experience.  I've never done anything like that before so a big thanks to dan, George and all the sponsors. 

Anyone that missed it should get involved next time around, well worth it. 

Tom I hope you didn't break your back on the tube lugging the tank around haha 

No doubt we'll be seeing some new 60l journals in the next few weeks 

And I feel for you guys driving back up north it took me bloody ages to get on the m25 !!


----------



## Nelson (20 Nov 2011)

Any pics ?.


----------



## Matt Warner (20 Nov 2011)

Well done all, all of the tanks were amazing yesterday when I was there. I would love to do something like that. Maybe next time people with less experience could get the chance to enter. Maybe whoever wants to enter has their name pulled out of a hat and those people could get the chance. Just a suggestion.
Cheers


----------



## Tom (20 Nov 2011)

Mrmikey said:
			
		

> Tom I hope you didn't break your back on the tube lugging the tank around haha



I can't begin to describe the pain...!     Anyway, it's back in one piece!


----------



## Matt Warner (20 Nov 2011)

Did you guys get to take the tanks home in the contest?


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Nov 2011)

Just go back from the show, what an experience, very tiring 3 days but well worth it, looking forward to the next one  but now need a day off work for a rest lol


----------



## ghostsword (20 Nov 2011)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Well done all, all of the tanks were amazing yesterday when I was there. I would love to do something like that. Maybe next time people with less experience could get the chance to enter. Maybe whoever wants to enter has their name pulled out of a hat and those people could get the chance. Just a suggestion.
> Cheers



I think that the contest was open to all, experienced and not.  you just had to post a scape and then it would get chosen by the forum.

It was indeed an amazing experience, I been to vivarium and tothe one in aarhus, but aquatics live was a blast, really liked it.

Looking forward to next year.


.


----------



## ghostsword (20 Nov 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Mrmikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a nutter, that is a big tank to take on the tube! 


.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (21 Nov 2011)

What a weekend. Many thanks to organisers. Placing fourth and receiving a 'highly commented' award is great.
It is a pity time went so fast and I did not have a chance to talk to all. 
Hope it becomes an annual event.
Huge thanks for free stuff to unipac and plants to tropica. It is going to be a busy scaping week.
can't believe I had to bring 2 full pallets of stuff home   
Both scapes are home and up and running already    I had a chance to shoot a short vid of the stand so will post it after editing. Will take some time though. No pics from me.
Gladly I can sleep as long as I want to tomorrow so using the energy taken from there while it's flowing.
Mrs. Piece-of-fish will get to learn some tank maintenance and scaping this week. Can't maintain so many of them alone.
See you next year aquatics-live


----------



## leonroy (21 Nov 2011)

Great seeing you Ed, and many, many thanks for bringing your tanks to the show. The scape, quality of growth, and water clarity were all top notch. Truly jaw dropping (and very ADA like).

Looks like you took home enough materials to start a whole new tank (or two  ) I'm looking forward to your next creation. 

Once again many thanks for the micro fern. See you next year


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Nov 2011)

Ill say it again like so many others... what a weekend!  The ukaps stand looked amazing with so many people coming over to check out what it was all about with Paulo and everyone else there doing a sterling job of telling them and selling all the ukaps toolkits that Dan brought!  We were over on the competition tank stand most of the time mostly meeting up with ukaps members who had come down to the show.  

The saturday from 11:30 was spent setting up the tanks.  Even though we had until 6:00pm to finish them, everyone was working at double speed and had them complete by the afternoon! We all mentioned how different all the setups looked once they were complete so it goes to show the range of different ideas and creativeness there on the day  

I got lucky and pipped tom to the post with my tank, got a quick picture then stripped it down in about 5 minutes as I had to catch a train!  Thanks to Andyh and co and Dan for getting it in his boot as there was no way it would have survived the train back up to Chester!  I was really pleased and surprised to win as there were so many great scapes set up on the Saturday then carefully maintained to get clear water for the judging on Sunday! (mine escaped having a rubber ducky or a spongebob ornament put in it!)

It was great to meet everyone and make more new friends on ukaps plus I got to see one of Chri Lukhaups talks which was excellent plus Georges talk and James star marshalls excellent talk on composition that I caught on the first day.

Great thanks for the ukaps staff for organising it and the guys who put in so much work on Friday to set it up plus the sponsors unipac, tropica and I assume dennerle for the tanks?  Also thanks to Paulo and his girlfriend for putting me up on the Saturday night, the perfect hosts for a sleepy northerner!

Ive got some pics of the tanks which Ill put up later when Ive downloaded them off my card.


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Nov 2011)

Congratulations on your win Stu, it was a really good scape!...along with all the others too - it was great to see all of the different ideas coming together and they all looked fantastic all lined up at the end.
Thanks again for answering a few of my questions and it was good to meet you too.


----------



## James Marshall (21 Nov 2011)

What a fantastic weekend, hats off to Tom, Jill and their team for putting together such a successful show. To have achieved what they did at launch is testament to their skill as event organisers.

The Ukaps presence was, as always, legendary. The superb scapes on the stand from Ed and Tony did the society proud, especially when Ed gave a live pruning demo. The live aquascaping contest drew a good crowd and the scapes were all of a very high standard. The variety of different scaping styles show that UKaps is a hive of creativity.

It was great to meet some new faces and catch up with those I know.
A massive well done to George and Dan for their organisation, and to Paulo who worked his socks off Friday to Sunday for the UKaps cause. 

I had a great time and l really look forward to next years show  .

Cheers,
James


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Nov 2011)

Photos!


----------



## Gill (21 Nov 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Photos!



Yes where are the Photos.


----------



## Tom (21 Nov 2011)

I think were all still too nackered!


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Nov 2011)

A great weekend indeed. Unfortunately I could only get there for a short while on Friday, and for the Saturday, but it was great to see everyone again for a catch up, and the scaping contest was good fun too - not to mention very well received by the large crowd of spectators !  I caught James' seminar on composition and thought it was excellent - very informative and very well presented, and I got to chat with Chris Lukaup and Heiko Bleher very briefly too. 

Huge thanks to Dan and George for organising the 3 ukaps display stands.  The effort that those 2 put into this weekend is immense and has been going on for months too.  From making the calls and to get the sponsors on board to driving all over the place collecting hardscape and tanks they really do deserve applause - I'd be surprised if either of them were home before 1am this morning !

Thanks also to Paulo for manning the display stand for what seemed the whole weekend, and also for setting up my nano with Lisa Perry, in my unexpected absence on Friday ( and apologies for using absorbent packing materials    I won't do that again - promise !!! ).  Ed for the huge effort in getting 2 mature scapes and cabinets to the show - they really made the stand stand out   And to Tropica, Hagen, Dennerle and UniPac for the plants, tanks, and hardscape that they supplied.  It was great to see so many members of the public enjoying the display tanks, and asking lots of questions of the ukaps members who were around.

I only got pics just after all the competition tanks had been filled, so they're a little cloudy, but you can see what they're each about. Stu did an amazing job with his tank, and was a most deserving winner. 

Who can guess whose is whose below !?!

Looking forward to next year, and I promise the dogs will be secured for the next one 

Tony


----------



## ghostsword (21 Nov 2011)

It was an intensive weekend! I am still overloaded with ideas and information, need a couple of days to digest! 




___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please everyone!


----------



## fishfingers (21 Nov 2011)

Wow what a weekend a BIG thanks to all involved in setting this up and makeing it happen i can only imagine the work that whent into it 
I had loads of fun setting up the tank i felt way out of my depth at first on show and talking to the public but soon settled and just had fun meeting all the other scapers haveing banter it was more like a big team than 9 individuals helping and being helped 
I have learned a lot from this weekend one thing i learned is that george and dan are just two normal blokes well george is anyway   
well done stu and all my new mates Hope to meet you all again soon,


----------



## ghostsword (21 Nov 2011)

Yeah, that is important to stress. These pro's really made us all feel very welcome and part of the team! 

Put my name down for next year! 


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## andyh (21 Nov 2011)

I had a great weekend, still knackered now!

Great to meet you all, felt truly welcomed by everyone!

The competition was great fun and i learnt loads from all the people involved.

Here are a few pics, browse my flickr to see more:

The Aquascaping competition:


Aquascaping Competition at Aquatics live by andyh_2011, on Flickr


UKAPS Stand by andyh_2011, on Flickr


UKAPS Stand by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Ed, Teaching on the UKAPS stand by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Aquajardin Rams Scape 2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Aquajardin Rams Scape by andyh_2011, on Flickr



To all you of you who didn't make it, you missed a great show!  

Andyh


----------



## Themuleous (22 Nov 2011)

What a fantastic show, really good to see the UK finally having an aqautics event that showcases the UK fishkeeping and planted hobby.

Well done to all involved in organising such a great weekend.

Sam


----------



## Vivarium (22 Nov 2011)

I was eagerly awaiting the pictures of the stand, so I am happy to find them now here. Thanks for that.

Furthermore a great applause from my side on the stunnig result of the display tanks and the competition entries. For me personally the entries from Tony's post bottom and middle row, both the utmost left tanks really stand out.

Like one can expect upfront, the UKAPS founders and it's members have raised the bar once more. It also raises even higher expectations for our own show, where I am glad to host them once more.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Nov 2011)

Small video of the show:



Brief appearance of the UKAPS stand and the Aquascaping competition.


----------



## steveninaster (22 Nov 2011)

Excellent tanks, me and kids really enjoyed the event and talking to people in the know. 

 Spoke to one of you who was taking part in the comp but didnt catch the name.  Just wondered if you sent that pic of you with a croc back to your wife and asked her to run the bath


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (22 Nov 2011)

Hi all,

The show was really good, especially considering it was the first! I too want to echo a few sentiments and thanks to lots of people:-

George and Dan - Outstanding effort, as always, on the ukaps front. Can't really say enough so just - big thanks!

Paulo - Manning the ukaps stand and quite possibly being one of the nicest people I've ever met, thanks so much for being such an amazing host (and you're good lady too) for letting Stu and I stay. Though I'd keep an eye on Chelsea at all times...   

Ed and Tony - For showcasing your tanks, all three were stunning. Tony - no worries I didn't do a lot, just made sure there was no packing material residue left on any rocks or anything. Also thanks to Mrs Piece-of-fish for looking after our stuff at all times! (I am so sorry but I can't remember your name/I think I may have confused your name and Paulos gf name    ).

Aquajardin - I definitely think you guys had one of the best stands of the show. It was great to chat to you and in particular Sam, who accompanied me on the train back to Southampton. I too look forward to using the 20% off voucher and visiting your store!

It was great to meet Jeremy and Nathan from PFK, I ended up having quite a natter with Nathan. What a character, I love his writing style - I may have to take up my subscription again!

Other ukaps folk - was great to catch up with you all and meet some new faces  Also Luis, don't think of it as being last because you are 10th out of all those that entered the first round 

I look forward to the next event!!! ROLL ON VIVARIUM!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the feedback and nice words  I was knackered on Monday, carrying that tank on the tube didn't help either, no idea how Tom managed with one twice the size!     

Really enjoyed the experience and help out the guys as much as I could over the 3 days, wasn't there really to buy anything as I didn't need any plants or anything else, was more to promote the hobby as a whole which I think we managed that.

It wasn't a big show in terms of the presence from retailers but hopefully is the start of bigger things to come, chatting to everyone around the place it seemed to have been a great show for everyone.

Was great to see lots of familiar faces in the show and meet a lot of new members, was nice to finally meet Jeremy Gay, had a nice chat with Chris Lukhaup once again, great guy! Agree with Lisa, Natham is a real character (he should stay clear of the curry), was great to meet lots of people that previous only heard off or chatted online with.

All in all a great experience, bring on the Aquatics Live 2012!


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2011)

A huge thank you to everyone involved.

When I first heard about Aquatics Live about 10 months ago I was keen to get involved from the outset.  It provided UKAPS with the opportunity to showcase the planted aquarium and aquascaping hobby to a wide audience, from total newcomers to seasoned veterans.

The UKAPS stand represented an area to display the finished product i.e. mature aquascapes, as well as a place to interact with the visitors who were asking plenty of questions throughout both days.

The Aquascaping Contest area was buzzing. At one point I counted a crowd measuring five deep. They seemed fascinated by the aquascaping processes, right from substrate installation through to water-filling.

The whole event went really well and I think a lot more people now have more of an idea about planted tanks and aquascaping.

A special thanks to Paulo for manning the UKAPS stand tirelessly and selflessly all weekend, and being there for the prep and clear-up too.  And on top of that, putting up UKAPS members in his private home.  Legend.

It was really great to meet everyone, old faces and new.

Next year is going to be mental and I have a feeling we'll be in a more prominent area.

Unfortunately I didn't get many photos.  I'm looking forward to seeing Dan's and Stu's in particular.


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Nov 2011)

yes it was a fantastic day and a very good seminar George - well done and very useful clear information well put across.   

One thing that made me smile was when you said you should be aiming to spend an hour or two on maintenance each week on the aquarium... It seemed at that point most of the wife’s & girlfriends all turned their heads at the same time to look at the other half’s, as much to say you don’t do that, it's more like a whole day! quite amusing to see.  

Me and the Mrs loved watching the Aquascaping Contest too, some great tips picked up - I can't wait for more up and coming events.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Dec 2011)

Some pics of the aquatics live weekender 


UKAPS at Aquatics Live London - George Farmers Talk by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


UKAPS at Aquatics Live London - George Farmers Talk by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


UKAPS at Aquatics Live London - Mark checking his design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


UKAPS at Aquatics Live London - Ed checking his design by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


UKAPS at Aquatics Live London - Unipac, Dennerle and Tropica Sponsored by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


UKAPS at Aquatics Live London - Pano of James Starr-Marshall's Talk with Dan on the right by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


UKAPS at Aquatics Live London - James Starr-Marshall by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


UKAPS at Aquatics Live London - Jellyfish by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


UKAPS at Aquatics Live London - James Starr-Marshall's Talk by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


UKAPS at Aquatics Live London - George Farmer by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Me and Chris Lukhaup with my winning tank at ukaps.org Aquascaping Contest at Aquatics Live London Olympia by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Judges for ukaps aquascaping competition at Aquatics Live London Olympia by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Chris Lukhaup at Aquatics Live London Olympia by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Ed's Tank at ukaps at Aquatics Live London Olympia by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Ed's Tank at ukaps at Aquatics Live London Olympia by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


ukaps at Aquatics Live London Olympia by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Webb (9 Dec 2011)

Nice job on the photos Stu


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Dec 2011)

Really good photos Stu, great to look back on what was a brilliant weekend


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Dec 2011)

Thanks chaps, very very good to speak to you and your wife gary (i think it was you two anyway!)

some pics of the tanks


Stu Worrall's Tank - UKAPS.org competition tanks at Aquatics Live 2011 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Ed's UKAPS.org competition tanks at Aquatics Live 2011 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Mike's UKAPS.org competition tanks at Aquatics Live 2011 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Tom's tank - UKAPS.org competition tanks at Aquatics Live 2011 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Luis tank - UKAPS.org competition tanks at Aquatics Live 2011 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Andy H's tank - UKAPS.org competition tanks at Aquatics Live 2011 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Steven's tank - UKAPS.org competition tanks at Aquatics Live 2011 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Tony's Tank - UKAPS.org competition tanks at Aquatics Live 2011 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


Mark's tank - UKAPS.org competition tanks at Aquatics Live 2011 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## matador1982 (9 Dec 2011)

Nice pics despite the one of the back of my head in James Marshall' seminar


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Dec 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Thanks chaps, very very good to speak to you and your wife gary (i think it was you two anyway!)
> 
> Thanks Stu, yes that was us, we enjoyed chatting to you as well and thanks for some really useful tips
> 
> Hopefully we can meet again at some more events - well done on your tank as well


----------



## TetraUK (2 Jan 2012)

Just seen the picture and write-up in February's PFK... Saw the pic and thought I bet that's the UKAPS team


----------

